# Digital Camera Buying Advice



## KunalAggarwal (Jan 28, 2011)

Please help amongst the following two Cameras

1. Sony DSC-H55
DSC-H55 | Cyber-shot® Digital Camera H55 | Sony | Sony Style USA

2. Nikon S8100
COOLPIX S8100 from Nikon

Basic priority is still imaging.

Please reply fast. 
Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2011)

I donno y but after using sony point and shoot cam for 3-4 years I am not satisfied with its pic quality.

I helped my friend to buy Nikon S8000 and I think its very good...that much zoom in such small package is awsome..just the disadvantage I found is flash position...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

well i dont agree.. sony point and shoot are really worth.. it has gud picture quality.. my frndz are using some point and shoot of Samsung,canon,nikon(old model).. bt u can easily differentiate b/w the quality .. sony has very good picture quality


----------



## scarlettwhite (Feb 4, 2011)

If you are looking to buy camera from above both the camera option My recommendation is Sony DSC-H55 Digital Camera to you.This camera has an excellent Optical 10X zoom,color accuracy is great with good lighting. The camera handles quite nicely and is very easy to navigate.The wide angle lens is fantastic at this price.Excellent range on zoom. I was quite happily surprised. Battery life seems much more adequate than the W330.


----------



## KunalAggarwal (Feb 4, 2011)

scarlettwhite said:


> If you are looking to buy camera from above both the camera option My recommendation is Sony DSC-H55 Digital Camera to you.This camera has an excellent Optical 10X zoom,color accuracy is great with good lighting. The camera handles quite nicely and is very easy to navigate.The wide angle lens is fantastic at this price.Excellent range on zoom. I was quite happily surprised. Battery life seems much more adequate than the W330.



Thanks for the reply all. I brought the DSC-H55. its amazing, superb image quality. Nice Video quality too. 
THANKS


----------



## ruturaj3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Today just saw nikon s9100*www.nikon.co.in/productitem.php?pid=1412-b1eb9ce763. Any idea about its cost, review ?


----------

